

Computer viruses: a cautionary tale - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.camsoftpartners.co.uk/bugs.htm

======
Novash
I have a question... "Both sites maintain a database of known spammers and
offer spam blocking services."

Every time the spam topic arises, I always ask. Why hasn't those guys been
shut down from the internet already?

